# Back skin tenses when touched



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone notice their dog doing the same? I've noticed that when I randomly touch my GSD's back, it flickers (tenses up real quick then releases). When I touch her starting from her head and down her back, then it's no movement. 

Is there something I should be doing for this? Perhaps she's just tensing up when she doesn't expect the touch?

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our Boxer does that but she's the only one. Have you tried taking her to a chiropractor? Banshee really isn't good at the vet so we never tried but I always wondered about a pinched nerve.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I would assume that with a pinched nerve, she would still do this even when I pet her starting from her head. I can't say she does this every time either...it's just kind of odd.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

My dog does this then relaxes. Not all the time, it is more of a surprised or nervous reaction. Your dog may be sensitive to touch. When she does it give her a massage and see if it goes away.


----------

